# Windows 7 General Help



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

As the New Year begins we have moved the old pinned Windows 7 threads into the general area and replaced them with this one General Help thread.

It is no secret that the transition to Windows 7 has been pretty smooth, but if you have issues post them here and we'll try to help.

Larry


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Not really Windows 7, but when I upgraded to 7, I used a new hard drive and placed my old one in an enclosure to copy off data. Got everything off except one program wanted the data "exported" and "imported" and not copied.

So yesterday I installed my old drive with Vista on it, and the computer wouldn't boot. The only change in hardware was a new graphics card, but Vista should have been able to adapt for it.

Put the win 7 drive back in and everything booted fine. Not sure what the problem with the Vista drive is.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Juts reaching but i'd say there is no boot loader for the Vista drive anymore since you replaced it with the Win 7 drive if you had kept it on the machine and installed Win 7 on the second drive it would have kept the loader for vista


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm bummed because Windows Calendar is now part of Windows Live Mail. I was using it in Vista to track my appointments and give me advance reminders. Is there any way to access the Windows Calendar app without using Windows Live Mail? I'm currently using Works Calendar, but not happy because of the reminder options it offers.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

just posted a question to one of the older threads... sorry I didn't see this first...


Kevin


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Cholly said:


> I'm bummed because Windows Calendar is now part of Windows Live Mail. I was using it in Vista to track my appointments and give me advance reminders. Is there any way to access the Windows Calendar app without using Windows Live Mail? I'm currently using Works Calendar, but not happy because of the reminder options it offers.


The Windows Live Calendar works the way you want it to but it is kept as a web app. Works well.

There has been discussion of a stand alone desktop calendar but nothing final. Try the online version and see if it won't do everything you need.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Larry

Question about Win 7 under a domain. Just setup my first machine under a domain. I was used to Win7 going out and finding damn near everything attached to the network (printers, etc.). Seeming under this environment it is not doing this. Am I missing something?


Kevin


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm having a lot of trouble finding the Any key. I've been looking and looking all over my keyboard but it just doesn't seem to be there. There's an "A" key and an "Alt" key... well, two of those, actually, and an "End" key but no "Any" key. Apparently I can't continue without pressing it so if you can help I'd appreciate it. 










 Thanks for all your help around here Larry. You're a great resource to have lending a hand.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> The Windows Live Calendar works the way you want it to but it is kept as a web app. Works well.
> 
> There has been discussion of a stand alone desktop calendar but nothing final. Try the online version and see if it won't do everything you need.


Yeah, I've tried it, but don't really care for the way it works. In order to access it, it appears that you must first start Windows Live Mail, then click on the link. I really liked the standalone version of Windows Calendar that I had in Vista.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

It's acutally a combination of keys kinda complex steps lested below
Press the "A" button then move right 5 keys and down 1 and press the "N" button the last step eludes me at this time so ill post it when i remember it or find it



tcusta00 said:


> I'm having a lot of trouble finding the Any key. I've been looking and looking all over my keyboard but it just doesn't seem to be there. There's an "A" key and an "Alt" key... well, two of those, actually, and an "End" key but no "Any" key. Apparently I can't continue without pressing it so if you can help I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks for all your help around here Larry. You're a great resource to have lending a hand.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

naijai said:


> Juts reaching but i'd say there is no boot loader for the Vista drive anymore since you replaced it with the Win 7 drive if you had kept it on the machine and installed Win 7 on the second drive it would have kept the loader for vista


Where does the boot loader reside? Shouldn't it be on the drive with Vista?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Cholly said:


> Yeah, I've tried it, but don't really care for the way it works. In order to access it, it appears that you must first start Windows Live Mail, then click on the link. I really liked the standalone version of Windows Calendar that I had in Vista.


You do not have to use Windows Live mail. Go here http://windowslive.com/Online/*Calendar*


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

kfcrosby said:


> Larry
> 
> Question about Win 7 under a domain. Just setup my first machine under a domain. I was used to Win7 going out and finding damn near everything attached to the network (printers, etc.). Seeming under this environment it is not doing this. Am I missing something?
> 
> Kevin


No where near enough information... A Domain/ Windows 2003 Server? Are the Network Printers configured on the network or handled through the Server? When you click on the Network do you see the other computers and printers on the domain? Are the printers configured with indfividual IP addresses or are they attached to other PC's?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> You do not have to use Windows Live mail. Go here http://windowslive.com/Online/*Calendar*


And if you're not connected to the web? Or don't want your personal information on the web?

Every version of Windows I've used has had a desktop calendar available that did not require a web connection. Why would they go backwards?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> And if you're not connected to the web? Or don't want your personal information on the web?
> 
> Every version of Windows I've used has had a desktop calendar available that did not require a web connection. Why would they go backwards?


Why wouldn't you want your personal information on the web. Nobody out there is smart enough to hack a Microsoft system.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Where does the boot loader reside? Shouldn't it be on the drive with Vista?


I'm not exactly sure where that is placed but without the vista drive in the machine at the time you installed windows 7 the computer is going to assuem you only have one os so to be able to move back and forth you need to have the vista drive in the machine when installing win 7 i could be wrong though if any one else wants to add


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

With the drive question, are you trying to boot onto the old drive with Vista or the new drive with Win7?


Which ever one you want to boot to, try making the other one a 'slave' drive by moving the jumpers to the correct pins (there should be directions on the drive itself to make it a slave).

With the 'main' drive make it a master drive with the jumper pins as well..


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> You do not have to use Windows Live mail. Go here http://windowslive.com/Online/*Calendar*


I guess I'm asking too much. With the old Windows Calendar, you could set a reminder that would display your appointment on your screen when you start up in the morning if the criteria were met (like two days in advance - in this case, it would appear on startup two days in advance of the appointment, and the next day, etc.), even if Calendar wasn't running. Getting an email is not an adequate reminder IMHO. Also, viewing a month at a glance was just a matter of clicking on a desktop icon.
I don't find a web based calendar to be of much use for an individual. Nice for a work group or department, but I don't have the need for that. I just want to be reminded of appointments, birthdays and the like without carrying a lot of excess baggage.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Cholly said:


> I guess I'm asking too much. With the old Windows Calendar, you could set a reminder that would display your appointment on your screen when you start up in the morning if the criteria were met (like two days in advance - in this case, it would appear on startup two days in advance of the appointment, and the next day, etc.), even if Calendar wasn't running. Getting an email is not an adequate reminder IMHO. Also, viewing a month at a glance was just a matter of clicking on a desktop icon.
> I don't find a web based calendar to be of much use for an individual. Nice for a work group or department, but I don't have the need for that. I just want to be reminded of appointments, birthdays and the like without carrying a lot of excess baggage.


I didn't want to leave you hanging on this one, so I did some checking with some contacts of mine and I got a remarkable number of recommendations for a project I hadn't heard of: Mozilla Sunbird. I downloaded it and installed to see what it could do. I think it will answer all your needs http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/sunbird/

Larry


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

ncxcstud said:


> With the drive question, are you trying to boot onto the old drive with Vista or the new drive with Win7?
> 
> Which ever one you want to boot to, try making the other one a 'slave' drive by moving the jumpers to the correct pins (there should be directions on the drive itself to make it a slave).
> 
> With the 'main' drive make it a master drive with the jumper pins as well..


The old Vista drive was completely removed. New drive installed and WIN7 loaded. After WIN7 was running, I installed the old VISTA drive in an MX-1 hooked up via USB and was able to copy all my data off.

Then needing to "export" data from a program installed on the old VISTA drive, I removed the WIN7 drive from the computer and reinstalled the old VISTA drive right back in the place where it came from. At this point, it would not boot. Perhaps being installed in the enclosure changed its bootability (word?).


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> No where near enough information... A Domain/ Windows 2003 Server? Are the Network Printers configured on the network or handled through the Server? When you click on the Network do you see the other computers and printers on the domain? Are the printers configured with indfividual IP addresses or are they attached to other PC's?


Yeah, sorry about that, it was just about quitting time when I wrote that....

The DC is 2003 server. The printers in question are network printers with assigned IP addresses, static, not DHCP controlled. I do see the other computers on the LAN. no problem there.

Kevin


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

Think you need to have the printer shared off a host server or computer. When Win7 scans the network it scans computer shares and does not do an IP scan of the network. I could be wrong though but when I joined our two Win7 computers on our home network it found our printer that is shared off a server in like seconds.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

Quick Launch Toolbar is back!

One of the few complaints I had about Win7 is the QLT missing (didn't like any of the various views of pinned icons to the taskbar).

This MS article explains how to restore the QLT. 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/975784


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I still have the buttons / functions of IE8 stop working after a couple of days. I've tried several recommendations -- start as admin -- run without plugins. . . but IE8 still reverts to only using F5 to refresh a single tab and the pull down to go back.

Even saving to Favorites or the current tabs quits.

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Mustang Dave said:


> Think you need to have the printer shared off a host server or computer. When Win7 scans the network it scans computer shares and does not do an IP scan of the network. I could be wrong though but when I joined our two Win7 computers on our home network it found our printer that is shared off a server in like seconds.


Hi Dave

The other non-domain installs I have done have typically found stand alone IP network printers, like you mention in just seconds. After much googling this, alltho I have yet to find a specific answer, it seems that it must be a security/control setting under the domain controller that dis-allows this from happening. It that is the case, I am going to have to find that setting so I can change it.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

kfcrosby said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> The other non-domain installs I have done have typically found stand alone IP network printers, like you mention in just seconds. After much googling this, alltho I have yet to find a specific answer, it seems that it must be a security/control setting under the domain controller that dis-allows this from happening. It that is the case, I am going to have to find that setting so I can change it.


Just go to the printer control panel, select add a printer and choose add network printer. The wizard will do the rest.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

kfcrosby said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> The other non-domain installs I have done have typically found stand alone IP network printers, like you mention in just seconds. After much googling this, alltho I have yet to find a specific answer, it seems that it must be a security/control setting under the domain controller that dis-allows this from happening. It that is the case, I am going to have to find that setting so I can change it.


Ah thanks for sharing that info I don't have an IP printer at home to test that out. I did some quick searches online and saw one guy had to go into the Windows Firewall and enable File and Printer sharing. Maybe check that out. Good luck!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Larry: Thanks for the info on Sunbird. I've downloaded and installed it, along with Suntray, which will take care of reminders. I've got some learning to do regarding Suntray, because the documentation is minimal. I've installed both in my Startup folder. It may be that I only need Suntray there. I've a shortcut to Sunbird on my desktop.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a USB printer attached to a Mac and couldn't figure out how to reach it from Vista. After googling quite a bit I found a pointer to the Bonjour program which I downloaded from apple.com to the Vista computer and it found the printer right away. I haven't tried this with Windows 7 yet, but it might be the answer.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Cholly said:


> Larry: Thanks for the info on Sunbird. I've downloaded and installed it, along with Suntray, which will take care of reminders. I've got some learning to do regarding Suntray, because the documentation is minimal. I've installed both in my Startup folder. It may be that I only need Suntray there. I've a shortcut to Sunbird on my desktop.


Another option if you use the Thunderbird Email client , one I personally use, is the Lightning add-in. Part of the Sunbird Calendar project.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/2313

Kevin


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Just go to the printer control panel, select add a printer and choose add network printer. The wizard will do the rest.


This is what I ultimately ended up doing. I guess I was expecting Win 7 to do it's standard flash bang setup of automatic discovery.

Kevin


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

kfcrosby said:


> This is what I ultimately ended up doing. I guess I was expecting Win 7 to do it's standard flash bang setup of automatic discovery.
> 
> Kevin


Think about this for a minute Kevin...

You're a network admin running a large domain... Do you want Windows 7, or any other OS, automatically adding everything on the network? Maybe, but maybe not.

It is relatively easy to use the wizard on smaller networks, and larger networks will probably use group policy to decide what gets installed.

Larry


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Think about this for a minute Kevin...
> 
> You're a network admin running a large domain... Do you want Windows 7, or any other OS, automatically adding everything on the network? Maybe, but maybe not.
> 
> ...


I completely understand. The more I think about this, the more questions keep coming up. I guess I have some more reading to do!

Thanks Larry !!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Not clear on "XP Mode". When selected does the whole OS run as XP or does the system run as Win7 allowing only some older programs to run as if they were under XP without knowing the machine is actually 7?

XP mode is NOT available in Home Premium?

Will the 64bit version run 32bit programs?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Not clear on "XP Mode". When selected does the whole OS run as XP or does the system run as Win7 allowing only some older programs to run as if they were under XP without knowing the machine is actually 7?
> 
> XP mode is NOT available in Home Premium?
> 
> Will the 64bit version run 32bit programs?


XP Mode is a Virtual XP running inside of Windows 7. The difference is that if you set it up per instructions, you will see a program, for example IE6, listed in your normal Win 7 program menu. When you click on it, XP mode will start but all you will see is IE6 in a normal window apparently (but not actually) running in Windows 7.

XP Mode was not made available to home premium.

32 bit will run fine in 64 bit Windows 7.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

So, the system and the program know they're in XP, but you as the user really can't tell any difference.

Sort of.


And if I want to run older programs, or older versions, I need 7 Pro. No need to even consider anything less.

Right?


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

I can't speak to the difference... but..

In all versions of Win7 you have the ability to run an executable as if you were running xp, or vista, with any combination of service packs.

Right click on the .exe file, choose the Compatibility tab, put a check in run in compatability mode. Then choose the version you want to run the .exe as if you had it installed, all the way back to Windows...95!

I have WIn7 Pro and Ultimate...and i haven't run XP Mode yet, but I have used this method several times. 

for what's it's worth...


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> XP Mode is a Virtual XP running inside of Windows 7. The difference is that if you set it up per instructions, you will see a program, for example IE6, listed in your normal Win 7 program menu. When you click on it, XP mode will start but all you will see is IE6 in a normal window apparently (but not actually) running in Windows 7.
> 
> XP Mode was not made available to home premium.
> 
> 32 bit will run fine in 64 bit Windows 7.


Larry, I am running XP mode but it is not running like you stated. I do not have programs showing up in the Win 7 program list. What I do have is a "Windows Virtual PC" in the program list. If I start that it brings up a window that is running, what looks like Windows XP and a desktop. I have a start and programs are started from there. This is for the programs that don't seem to like Win 7.

What did I install wrong??

I only have a couple of programs that need this but seems to work well except for if you use F1 to bring up help in one of the programs it does bring up the help but also brings up help for the Virutal machine. You just have to close it and you can see the help screen that you really wanted.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

OK.. there is a trick to setting up XP mode and the documentation isn't exactly stellar!

Fortunately there is a video that shows how to set up your programs, I suggest you run it in full screen so you can see how to place your program executables so they will run from the Win 7 menu.

http://www.withinwindows.com/2009/0...nternals-part-2-application-publishing-magic/


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

Great stuff Larry, thanks for starting this thread. My guess is, you will be answering some Windows 8 questions sometime this year :lol:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

One thing to keep in mind on XP Mode. It requires Intel VT on the processor. Which is the most confusing and messed up thing Intel has ever done, IMHO. Some of their processors support it, others don't, even in the same processor family, sometimes even the same speed.

Like there are 4 SKUs for the Intel Core 2 Duo T5500, only one has VT.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Even though the processor in this laptop supports VT, apparently it's not turned on in the Bios. (or available to turn on).

VM Lite provided a very nice VM with an XP load. I needed an early Java / browser in XP to continue using the GUI in Cisco routers.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

interesting issue on a windows 7 32 bit install. Open the start button then go to Computer and right click, select Manage and the following error shows

This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Please install a program or, if one is already installed, create and assiciation in the Default Programs control panel

Thing is, everything looks right.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

naijai said:


> Ok i can't tell if my hard drive is dying but my Windows 7 64bit takes a good 15 minutes to boot up which is about 10 minutes on the startup screen and then the rest on the logon screen. This started after i installed a third drive last night, anyone have any ideas on what could be the issue


Shut it down and remove the 3rd drive, if the problem goes away its most likely an issue with the newly added drive.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a good video capture card that works with Windows 7, I have a dazzle DVC 100 but windows 7 simply will not recognize the audio from it.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

http://www.hauppauge.com/site/support/windows7_product_list.html
http://www.avermedia-usa.com/AVerTV/Upload/win7/capture.html


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a hauppage 950 that works well.. does HD OTA and composite SD..
Win7, both x32 and x64, reconized it right off the bat..
recomend at least a core2 for the HD part...


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

thks guys I'll try one of them out.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

How do I stop IE8 from logging history of local files accessed outside of Internet Explorer?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

houskamp said:


> I have a hauppage 950 that works well.. does HD OTA and composite SD..
> Win7, both x32 and x64, reconized it right off the bat..
> recomend at least a core2 for the HD part...


I'm using the PCI version (WinHVR1600) on an Athlon64 3700 under Windows XP - I can't imagine it not working under Windows 7.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Is there any way of keeping programs from defaulting to nonexistent drives such as A: or B: when they are going to store data? This is irritating, to say the least. I'd much prefer that they default to C:


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Is it true that upgrading from Home Premium to Pro is just a matter of entering a key to unlock features already installed rather than an actual install/upgrade process via CD?


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Is it true that upgrading from Home Premium to Pro is just a matter of entering a key to unlock features already installed rather than an actual install/upgrade process via CD?


Yep

http://windowsteamblog.com/blogs/wi...anytime-upgrade-experience-for-windows-7.aspx


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

I am trying to use the windows 7 to import pictues from my camera. It used to work I connect the camera and select "Import pictures and videos from windows" and it brings up the window to tag the pictures. I want to change some of the options so I select the "import settings" but nothing happens. 

This used to work. Does anyone know what the name of the program that is coming up so I can at least reload the exe or the dll that is somehow messed up. I can't find it anywhere. 

Please help!!!!


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

How do you access the snip tool?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

afulkerson said:


> Does anyone know what the name of the program that is coming up so I can at least reload the exe or the dll that is somehow messed up. I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> Please help!!!!


Use task manager to see what process is running.
Failing that, download Process Explorer and use the target tool (you drag the crosshairs from the PE toolbar onto the open program window).

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx

You can reinstall the Windows Photo Gallery Software.
http://download.live.com/photogallery


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

B Newt said:


> How do you access the snip tool?


All Programs > Accessories> Snipping Tool


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> All Programs > Accessories> Snipping Tool


Thanks for the info.


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> Use task manager to see what process is running.
> Failing that, download Process Explorer and use the target tool (you drag the crosshairs from the PE toolbar onto the open program window).
> 
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx
> ...


I do not have Windows Photo Gallery Software installed.

I downloaded Process Explorer and it shows rundll32 starting a thread called Photoacq.dll. I was going to replace the file but my other Windows 7 system has this file but it is a different size. The other system is a 32bit system and is a different type of Win 7. The System I am having trouble with is a 64bit system and is running Professional.

The Dll files for "Windows Photo Viewer", which is where the dll is located at, the same files are different sizes but have the same level and install date.

Not sure if I should copy these files over on not.

Maybe Larry Flowers can comment on this problem. :listening


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Fix it all with this.
http://picasa.google.com/


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> Fix it all with this.
> http://picasa.google.com/


This program does not do what I want. :nono:

I used to be able to get to the options when I attached my camera and be able to change where and what name they are called. The option is there but I am unable to select the options. It just looks at me like a did not click on the field. It does give me hand but does nothing...


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

afulkerson said:


> This program does not do what I want. :nono:
> 
> I used to be able to get to the options when I attached my camera and be able to change where and what name they are called. The option is there but I am unable to select the options. It just looks at me like a did not click on the field. It does give me hand but does nothing...


Are you saying that the Windows AutoPlay window does not open?


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Are you saying that the Windows AutoPlay window does not open?


No the widow does open and there is the blue underline for import settings.

However if you click on it nothing happens. You are unable to change what the import options are. This used to work and still does on my other Windows 7 system. The program I think is "Windows Photo Viewer". and it consists of dll's that are started by rundll32. The files on the system that works have a different size then the ones on the falling system. I did run sfc /scannow and it finished with no errors.

The system that works is a 32bit and the one that fails is 64 bit.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

afulkerson said:


> The system that works is a 32bit and the one that fails is 64 bit.


Ahhhh... Now this looks familiar.
Remember my posts about Windows Games?
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172876


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

afulkerson said:


> No the widow does open and there is the blue underline for import settings.
> 
> However if you click on it nothing happens. You are unable to change what the import options are. This used to work and still does on my other Windows 7 system. The program I think is "Windows Photo Viewer". and it consists of dll's that are started by rundll32. The files on the system that works have a different size then the ones on the falling system. I did run sfc /scannow and it finished with no errors.
> 
> The system that works is a 32bit and the one that fails is 64 bit.


Try this:

go to Start>Devices and Printers. Select the camera from there and try click the import link in Device Stage.


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Try this:
> 
> go to Start>Devices and Printers. Select the camera from there and try click the import link in Device Stage.


I am not sure what you mean. If you mean select printer and then try to import settings from tghe the normal window that does not work. I can import the pictures from the camera I just can not get at the import options window.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

afulkerson said:


> I am not sure what you mean. If you mean select printer and then try to import settings from tghe the normal window that does not work. I can import the pictures from the camera I just can not get at the import options window.


No, every device you connect to your Windows 7 computer should show up under devices including your camera. See Picture


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> No, every device you connect to your Windows 7 computer should show up under devices including your camera. See Picture


Sorry about that, i did some reasearch and my cannon camera does not have a device stage. It does show up and if you double click it only brings up properties.


----------

